# Simple Rootzwiki Wallpapers



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Made this in case anyone wanted em








If you want any other colours just ask.

(Can't upload them here so used imgur)

Blue
http://i.imgur.com/sFUfj.png

Green
http://i.imgur.com/meFpg.png

And a screenshot of how it looks on my phone








http://i.imgur.com/WAQGC.png
(Edit: Dammit didn't put in the wallpaper section, Sorry)


----------



## Azurewings125 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice wallpaper, I'll be rocking the blue one for a while. Good job.


----------

